# Ok jar exsperts can some one give me a round about age on this mason jar..now i know it varies alot but just your hypothesis lol ty



## Dewfus (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## coreya (Feb 28, 2021)

any chance of getting a better pic of the front symbol? perhaps put a piece of white paper inside the jar. Sorta looks like a # 1974 in the red book ( SGCo ) and as for the date very hard to pin down other than pre 1900 without a lot more research. Possible made by the Swayzee Glass Co.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 1, 2021)

Wow dewy, Lots of mason's pat. Jars.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dewfus (Mar 1, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Wow dewy, Lots of mason's pat. Jars.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Awesome ty buddy so its an older one I like it lol I've got 3 pat 1858 ones and there all slightly different


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 1, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> Awesome ty buddy so its an older one I like it lol I've got 3 pat 1858 ones and there all slightly different


A fine addition to the Dewy bottle museum. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dewfus (Mar 2, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> A fine addition to the Dewy bottle museum.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Yes sir lol


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 2, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> Yes sir lol


$30 value from my research. Nice find.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dewfus (Mar 2, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> $30 value from my research. Nice find.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Damn lol nice didnt expect that ty For the info my friend


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 3, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> Damn lol nice didnt expect that ty For the info my friend


Anytime buddy.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

